

Nothing to waste: The advantage of being under-funded - sivers
http://sivers.org/novc

======
physcab
Is that a picture of your marketing campaign? That is hilariously awesome. It
looks like how I bring groceries home from the store or how I take my laundry
to the laundromat.

~~~
sivers
Just a random photo from Flickr of a lo-fi solution. :-) I was hoping I had an
old photo of a CD Baby booth at a conference but couldn't find any.

